# Iphone 6s a bon prix sans forfait.



## macintosh67 (13 Avril 2016)

Bonjour, je regarde actuellement le net pour trouver un iphone 6s nu, donc sans opérateur a un prix correct (400E)en 16go.

est ce réaliste ou bien je ne trouverais jamais ?

merci.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Avril 2016)

Bon courage... Je n'y crois pas du tout...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2016)

macintosh67 a dit:


> Bonjour, je regarde actuellement le net pour trouver un iphone 6s nu, donc sans opérateur a un prix correct (400E)en 16go.
> 
> est ce réaliste ou bien je ne trouverais jamais ?
> 
> merci.



Je doute que vous trouviez a ce tarif


----------



## city1 (13 Avril 2016)

Sans avoir une mauvaise surprise derrière ... difficilement envisageable


----------



## Locke (13 Avril 2016)

macintosh67 a dit:


> Bonjour, je regarde actuellement le net pour trouver un iphone 6s nu, donc sans opérateur a un prix correct (400E)en 16go.


Par curiosité, tu as vu ça où ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Avril 2016)

Après il y a des gens qui se plaignent de se faire voler leur argent... Mais si on croit au père noel c'est normal...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Après il y a des gens qui se plaignent de se faire voler leur argent... Mais si on croit au père noel c'est normal...



je ne comprend pas ? une explication ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Avril 2016)

Croire que l'on puisse acheter un iPhone aussi peut chère, c'est l'assurance de se faire arnaquer sur le bon coin ou autre...

Quand ce n'est pas assez chère, c'est en général une arnaque...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Croire que l'on puisse acheter un iPhone aussi peut chère, c'est l'assurance de se faire arnaquer sur le bon coin ou autre...
> 
> Quand ce n'est pas assez chère, c'est en général une arnaque...



Je ne suis pas de cet avis : 

Question combien je vend mon iPhone 6 16 Go neuf ( utiliser 3 mois ) en Septembre ?


----------



## macintosh67 (13 Avril 2016)

Bonsoir, je pense que la question etait mal formulée.

en fait j'ai un budget de 400 pour un Iphone avec la 4G , est ce que je peux trouver un téléphone neuf ou presque ?

merci.


----------



## city1 (13 Avril 2016)

macintosh67 a dit:


> Bonsoir, je pense que la question etait mal formulée.
> 
> en fait j'ai un budget de 400 pour un Iphone avec la 4G , est ce que je peux trouver un téléphone neuf ou presque ?
> 
> merci.



Dans ce cas là oui, par contre ce sera vers un iphone 5s ou 5c qu'il faudra se tourner  Les 2 sont compatibles 4G


----------



## corinned (14 Avril 2016)

Au cas ou ça intéresserais , je viens d'acheter un iPhone 6S 64go neuf couleur or rose sur priceminister a 678 euros , je l'ai reçu il y a une semaine , c'est bien un original apple , fonctionne parfaitement , bref c'est un iPhone 6s , et belle économie réalisée .


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2016)

macintosh67 a dit:


> Bonsoir, je pense que la question etait mal formulée.
> 
> en fait j'ai un budget de 400 pour un Iphone avec la 4G , est ce que je peux trouver un téléphone neuf ou presque ?
> 
> merci.



Si tu n'est pas pressé , et que tu peux attendre ,pourquoi ne pas te rabattre sur un iPhone 6 ?


----------



## macintosh67 (14 Avril 2016)

Bonjour, honettement je ne sais plus qoi faire, je sais que mon budget est faible et que je n'aurais jamais le dernier iPhone, mais le plus important pour moi est de trouver l'iphone qui financera le prochain en le revendant.(je precise que je ne cherche pas a prendre apple pour la valeur de l'objet, mais bien parce que j'aime le produit, Apres j'aime pas trop perdre financièrement aussi.)

actuellement je vauis voir sfr pour une offre spéciale , et je ferais jouer la loi chatel au bout d'un an , puis j'itrais voir un autre opérateur pour négocier un meilleur forfait.

l'offre de sfr est de 24.99/mois la 1ere année et l'iphone 6s a 441.99E. puis a chaque sortie de phone je fais pareil.

a voir.

merci de vos conseils.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2016)

La revente est toujours importante


----------

